# peeling bark off ironwood?



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

Anybody able to tell me the best way to debark ironwood? I want to make walking sticks and leave the ridges intact. Thanks for any info!!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Where do you live? That might help us determine what specific species you're referring to - "Ironwood" is a general term used to describe the hardest species in various regions around the planet. 

Every region believes their Ironwood is "the" ironwood, but there's dozens and dozens of species referred to as Ironwood around the globe. Knowing your region will help us figure out which one it is. 

Probably won't make much of a difference in figuring out the best way to debark the branches though. With some species bark will come off easier when green, other species it will just fall off as it dries. A draw knife works well but you will not keep the natural smooth surface of the sapwood. You can use a pressure washer and that works great for most species. It will blast off the bark and the cambium exposing the natural surface of the sap. But be careful, it will also dig onto the sap and tear fibers creating ugly tears and holes. Takes some getting used to but not too much. 




.


----------



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

Northern Wisconsin. Here we call it ironwood, but i have been told it is also called Blue Beech. Thanks for the info, I never thought of a pressure washer. Coincidentally I am going to use one tomorrow to clean clay off a basement wall and will try it out!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Carpinus caroliniana, aka "blue beech" is more commonly called American hornbeam and yep, it's a hard one all right. I've seen data sheets that say it's also called ironwood, but had not actually heard it referred to that way.

Sorry I can't help w/ the bark issue but maybe pinning down the species will help someone else give you good advice on that.

Paul


----------



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

I thank you for the effort anyway! I am going to build a steambox and attempt that also. Who knows where that may lead me?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The steam box might also be a good idea (in addition to the power washing which you will definitely like). And if it works well, you'll also discover that it will allow you to shape the branches to your liking. 

You'll need to use welder's gloves to handle them and you won't have much open time, but if you find a particular shape/s you like, you can make a peg & clamp jig for the shape/s that will make them consistent. 

Hope you'll keep this updated it would be interesting to see your progress.


----------



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

Excellent! Will the pressure washer work on green as well? The bark is very tight. Thanks guys.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have no experience with that species Dave, so I can't really say. But just because the bark is "tight" doesn't mean it won't turn loose relatively easily whether green or not. Each species truly is different. You just have to give it a try and find out. Most species of trees do have tight bark but not all of them "hang" tight, under the force of high pressure water. 

When using the pressure washer to knock bark off, you need to generally apply the stream at an extreme angle to establish a beachhead so to speak, and sometimes if it's stubborn bark you have to keep the angle of attack low for the duration. It's something you'll probably get the knack of naturally. 

Just an unsolicited thought here - don't get caught up into thinking that you have to use Ironwood only, especially if it turns out that the bark is a nightmare to remove. Walking sticks are very popular right now (as are canes still, but to a lesser degree) and I'm sure you have many suitable local species that you can use. Also, a variety of species will certainly translate into better sales if you're looking at this as a business venture or even profitable hobby. Just some food for thought. 

My wife expressed interest in making them just last month, so I may be volunteered into harvesting some saplings myself pretty soon. 



.


----------

